# tri color



## Keegan62

*tri color*

My puppy Jack has some sable on his chest and the rest is black and tan

His legs are tan and mostly black on the rest with the sable on chest

So what is this combo called LOL


----------



## Chris Wild

*Re: tri color*

Can you post a picture?

The dog is either a black and tan, or a sable. Sable is a color, not a marking, and a dog can't have sable markings. Though some salt&peppering of different colored hairs on black and tans is not uncommon.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: tri color*

Like the dog on the right? Looks like sable ticking on the chest but she is a B/T.


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: tri color*

looks like Jack LOl
with the little bit of silver Lol

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: tri color*

That is my Kayos, she is a blanket black and tan. That means her black goes over her hips like a horses blanket instead of the horses saddle.

If the black went over the pasterns she would be a bi color.

A side shot.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: tri color*

As opposed to the saddle.... this is Havoc my 15 month male.


----------



## GSD07

*Re: tri color*

Kayos














(sorry Havoc







)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: tri color*

I agree!!!!!!


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: tri color*










This is jack finially got the pics on so what is he LOL he is 3.5 months now










I really know nothing of all the colors ans STACKING I just want a cute lovable Shephard to love and to protect us


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: tri color*

He is darling and looks like my Kayos at that age!

I think a GSD's most important job is to be a family friend and protector. They are the best dog's aren't they?


----------



## Mistyfrance

*Re: tri color*

He is cute!! 

I think at that age you have to go mostly by what his parents looked like though I wouldn't be suprised at all if he stayed a blanket blk/tan.


----------

